# Matt Barnes reaches 2-year deal with Lakers (Merged)



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/68299/20100722/barnes_down_to_lakers_cavaliers/


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*re: Matt Barnes reaches 2-year deal with Lakers*

there seemes to be quite the hub bub about barnes joining us but I'd personally pass on this moody malcontent that always seems to be on his way outta somewhere. I don't like his personality with our groupo here. I'm not a real fan of guys like barnes.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*re: Matt Barnes reaches 2-year deal with Lakers*

One year deal? Bring him in.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*re: Matt Barnes reaches 2-year deal with Lakers*



Basel said:


> One year deal? Bring him in.


No.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*re: Matt Barnes reaches 2-year deal with Lakers*

^^Seriously? I have never heard of Barnes being a trouble maker, I didnt know he had that rep. Im not worried about that at all though, too many strong personalitites to keep him in check. I like his game. He's a tough defender and a tanacious rebounder, and he hustles. His outside shot leaves a little to be desired, but hey, we're talking about a $1.7M contract.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*re: Matt Barnes reaches 2-year deal with Lakers*

If this report is true, then he will go with the money.

Cleveland has a whole lot more of it than the Lakers to offer him.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

*re: Matt Barnes reaches 2-year deal with Lakers*



Ron said:


> If this report is true, then he will go with the money.
> 
> Cleveland has a whole lot more of it than the Lakers to offer him.


I think he is using LA as leverage, but in the end I think he will be in Cleveland.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*re: Matt Barnes reaches 2-year deal with Lakers*



Game3525 said:


> I think he is using LA as leverage, but in the end I think he will be in Cleveland.


Sure he will. I mean, the ****ing guy wanted to go to TORONTO, does that sound like a contender?

:laugh:


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

*re: Matt Barnes reaches 2-year deal with Lakers*

I think I would rather have Brown.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*re: Matt Barnes reaches 2-year deal with Lakers*



jazzy1 said:


> there seemes to be quite the hub bub about barnes joining us but I'd personally pass on this moody malcontent that always seems to be on his way outta somewhere. I don't like his personality with our groupo here. I'm not a real fan of guys like barnes.


PJ, Kobe and Fish will be in Barnes' ears. Artest had a turn around in a year.

Blake & Matt could give us a boost off the bench, driving lanes, solid defense and trey balls. Much more consistent than Brown & Farmar combo.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*re: Matt Barnes reaches 2-year deal with Lakers*

I'm not crazy about his game, but I LOVE his attitude on the court. He won't back down from anyone and he can get under oppenents skin with his tenacious D. For a one year deal, I'm on board. But yeah, I think he goes for the money.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*re: Matt Barnes reaches 2-year deal with Lakers*



Lynx said:


> Blake & Matt could give us a boost off the bench, driving lanes, solid defense and trey balls. Much more consistent than Brown & Farmar combo.


Lol, yeah except neither can drive, Barnes is horribly inconsistent from downtown and despite Blake's effort and awareness, he's an average defender.

Don't get me wrong, they're not bad bench players, just don't expect game changers.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

*Lakers sign Matt Barnes*



> Matt Barnes has agreed in principle on a two-year, $3.6 million deal with the Lakers, league sources tell Y! He's expected to sign tonight.


http://twitter.com/wojyahoonba


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

*re: Matt Barnes reaches 2-year deal with Lakers*

Well, Barnes is expected to sign with the Lakers(2 years 3.6 million).

http://twitter.com/WojYahooNBA/status/19299671076


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*re: Matt Barnes reaches 2-year deal with Lakers*

Holy S&@#!!!

Great off-season for the Lakers. Last night I tweeted him to sign with Lakers. Bet, he listened to me


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*re: Matt Barnes reaches 2-year deal with Lakers*



Silk D said:


> Lol, yeah except neither can drive, Barnes is horribly inconsistent from downtown and despite Blake's effort and awareness, he's an average defender.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, they're not bad bench players, just don't expect game changers.


I meant only Blake..since he had great games against Lakers when he was in Portland.

Barnes may not be consistent shooter, but he plays hard nose defense. He definitely adds toughness to our squad. I like this signing..a lot..really a lot.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Lakers sign Matt Barnes*

Wow, that would be a great value signing. Other comparable players have been signed for contracts twice the length and anywhere from 2x to 3x as much.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

*re: Matt Barnes reaches 2-year deal with Lakers*

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ys-lakersbarnes072210

Does this mean Shannon is gone, we could use an athlete....


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*re: Matt Barnes reaches 2-year deal with Lakers*



> *Free-agent forward Matt Barnes has reached agreement on a two-year, $3.6 million contract with the Los Angeles Lakers, league sources told Yahoo! Sports.*
> 
> Barnes will likely sign the contract on Friday. The deal will pay him $1.7 million next season and give him a player option for $1.9 million in 2011-12.



*Source*


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

So is Sasha our 3rd point guard? We have the slowest point guard rotation in the league. We could have used Brown's athletic ability.

But Barnes is not a bad value for that size contract even though I am not a huge fan of his.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> *So is Sasha our 3rd point guard? We have the slowest point guard rotation in the league. We could have used Brown's athletic ability.*
> 
> But Barnes is not a bad value for that size contract even though I am not a huge fan of his.


Yeah, I agree. Even though Shannon is knucklehead....


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We still only have 10 players under contract, say we bring back at least one of Powell or DJ, that's 11. We're not going to have less than 13, so we're still going to add at least one of our second rounders more than likely leaving room for one or two minimum guys.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

why not less than 13? i think we played with 12 last year.

oh and powell/mbenga are gone i think. we're currently at 10 (with barnes) + our 2 rookies = 12. i could see 1 more player being signed, but that's it.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

We had 13 last year and I would be surprised if we kept more than that this year. Caracter and Ebanks are both likely to make the team. 

Bynum/Ratliff
Gasol/Odom/Caracter
Artest/Walton/Ebanks
Kobe/Barnes/Sasha
Fisher/Blake

That's 13.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

wow

the team is loaded


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

During last season meeting game against Orlando..this happened..










..and now



> Its official I AM A LOS ANGLES LAKER. I wanna thank u for all ur patients and understanding. This is a dream come true!!! Good lookn Kobe


via *twitter*​


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Matt Barnes reaches 2-year deal with Lakers*



Lynx said:


> Holy S&@#!!!
> 
> Great off-season for the Lakers. Last night I tweeted him to sign with Lakers. Bet, he listened to me


Okay, credit Lynx with the pickup.

I must say, I am surprised. He is leaving (according to sources) $3.4 million on the table over two years in order to play with the Lakers.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

afobisme said:


> why not less than 13? i think we played with 12 last year.
> 
> oh and powell/mbenga are gone i think. we're currently at 10 (with barnes) + our 2 rookies = 12. i could see 1 more player being signed, but that's it.


Didn't realized we have signed Ratliff until now, we won't bring back DJ at this point. I would be surprised if we stuck at 13 if we kept both Rookies. If that was the case I would imagine one would be on the reserved list/D-league and one would be active and that means adding more one person.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

RONARTESTCOM: Matt has the heart off a lion on steroids wit extra chest hairs and three testicles screaming " Adrian "!!!!!! 1 minute ago via Twitter for iPhone


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Our team is looking fantastic. I can't see anyone taking us out at this point.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Cris said:


> Didn't realized we have signed Ratliff until now, we won't bring back DJ at this point. I would be surprised if we stuck at 13 if we kept both Rookies. If that was the case I would imagine one would be on the reserved list/D-league and one would be active and that means adding more one person.


We signed Theo Ratliff?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Okay, I see it now.

This guy is almost as old as me. :laugh:


----------



## CHI-CHI (Jul 3, 2010)

Welcome home Matt Barnes! Bench looks better than last year. Now i hope Kobe hazes the ****e out of him for that crap he pulled in the game between the Lakers and Magic this year, lol.





Lynx said:


> Its official I AM A LOS ANGLES LAKER. I wanna thank u for all ur patients and understanding. This is a dream come true!!! Good lookn Kobe


lol at "patients" ..Looks like Ron Ron has a new looney tune partner. :laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Great signing. Barnes is a very good player to have off your bench. Blake, Barnes and Odom on the bench - I'll take that .That's the best best we've had in a while, and we get Sasha, Ratliff and the two rookies to work with as well. I still think there's room for Shannon on the roster.

Derek Fisher...Steve Blake
Kobe Bryant...Sasha Vujacic
Ron Artest...Matt Barnes...Devin Ebanks
Pau Gasol...Lamar Odom...Derrick Caracter
Andrew Bynum...Theo Ratliff

*IR: Luke Walton

Luke's not giving us jack this season. We should re-sign Shannon or see if there's room for another young C on the team. Maybe someone can make the team in Training Camp.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

wow, can't believe it.. we're going to have 5 new players next year, at least.

blake
ratliff
barnes
caracter (for sure we're signing the two rookies)
ebanks

now that we're significantly deeper, i hoe phil keeps kobe to under 35 MPG, and fish gets maybe 24 mpg.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

well we got Barnes lol at him saying Kobe good looking out. I guess he's in the mix to guard some of the wings of a particular team who fancies themselves contenders. 

I think we got steadier if less explosive as far as court quickness is concerned. we should have a mucyh more consistent effort off the bench now and have a developing big in Caracter to work in.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i hope phil limits drew to maybe 25-27 minutes per game, and gives a few of his minutes to caracter. i'm hoping maybe 10-12 mpg.

drew will likely injure himself towards the end of the season, so it's best to just preserve his knees.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If we can still get SB back after this, it'd be great. Love the signings today. Bench is a lot deeper than it was last year. Best team in the world just got even better. Awesome.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Can't wait for the season to start, so excited! "The Machine" at the backup 2 spot is not a viable option in my opinion. Shannon needs to come back.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Great great pick up for LA.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

They can still sign Brown back because his Bird rights means they don't get penalized with the luxury tax. Basically, if Blake, Fish, Brown, and Barnes take up all the guard minutes at either guard spot next to Kobe, the Lakers have significantly upgraded their speed, athleticism, and defense in the backcourt this offseason. I just hope and pray Sasha doesn't get very many minutes, cause Barnes is certainly capable of playing as much 2 as Sasha. He'll also back up Artest of course, so he could potentially get 20+ mpg.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Barnes is a better pickup than Raja Bell at this point, we should be happy with this. He's a tough defender who's just athletic enough to at least bother the quicker swingmen. Underrated rebounder.. He's like Artest in the sense than he will have long periods of inconsistent shooting from three.. Shoots with all arms and no legs.. He used to play a lot of PF with no jumpshot to speak of, so at least has the work ethic to improve. I wouldn't label Barnes a malcontent, but he has whined about playing time in the past. I hope he knows that there is not going to be tons of it in LA. He seems to be focused on the court most of the time, which will be a welcome change from the Farmar/Brown backcourt as someone has already pointed out. Bring back Shannon for needed athleticism in the backcourt and we'll be fine.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

more twits from artest:

"Matt is tougher than nails Tougher than a penguin on steroids Tougher than richard Simmons trying to take off his spandex."

"Matt Barnes is tougher than my rough-ass feet."

Artest kept going on Twitter, asking his followers to offer phrases to show how tough Barnes was. Artest re-Tweeted several including Barnes being "tougher than trying to take cake away from a fat kid."

Artest also re-Tweeted another person saying Barnes was "tougher than trying to beat the Lakers."


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

He is a great addition. Our defense should be fantastic this year.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Matt Barnes reaches 2-year deal with Lakers*



Ron said:


> Okay, credit Lynx with the pickup.
> 
> I must say, I am surprised. He is leaving (according to sources) $3.4 million on the table over two years in order to play with the Lakers.


He wants to soak up in :champagne: come June next year. 

:bsmile:


----------

